# AKAI MPK88 vs Arturia KeyLab88 Black Edition vs Korg D1 ?



## vms (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi all
I am looking for a new MIDI controller, build quality/durability, key action, keybed, these are my primary concern.
I have 3 options in the local store:
AKAI MPK88, Arturia KeyLab88 Black Edition, Korg D1(dont worry about faders/knobs, I have a nanocontrol2)

Any thoughts on them? Which would you choose?
I can't find much info about KeyLab88 Black Edition, is it the same as the white one except color?

thanks in advance.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 12, 2018)

I am not a huge fan of the MPK88. I have it (well it broke recently.)

*Pros*

built like a tank
a lot of controls
*Cons*

support is pretty much EOL
key action feels really weird. Clunky, but kinda light. Hard to describe but it feels super artificial.
Heavy af (not a huge deal, see point #1 on Pros)
Connectivity would be pretty unreliable at some points in my experience towards the last few months before it broke on me.
loud key noise (clunky/thuddy) (not a huge deal)

From what i've read the Arturia Keylab 88 is a bit better than the MPK88, but i have no tried it.

For the price point though, you could check out other options like the Studiologic SL88 Studio and NI S88 MK2*.
*
Re: black edition, i think you're right. Pretty much the same

_Especially_ if you're not concerned about controls, I think you could consider a lot of better options when considering build quality and key action/keybed. At least maybe take a look at the Studiologic.

What's your budget? You can take a look at my thread 'Help me choose an 88 key controller' for some more discussion.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 12, 2018)

I have the Arturia. It's not bad!


----------



## vms (Dec 13, 2018)

My budget is about 1200usd.

Anyway, I tried all of them,
MPK88's keys are quite stiff, KeyLab 88 has a noisy keybed, D1's action is the best out of 3.
But...D1 can't save any setting, can't transpose in octaves, only +- 5 semitones or so.
Eventually I went home without buying anything.


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 14, 2018)

I just sold my MPK88 and agree with everything that has been said. The keybed is awful. I found a used Kawai MP11 on eBay for $1700 and it is the very best action I have ever played on a keyboard. If you are a pianist, I can’t recommend it enough if you can find one.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 14, 2018)

Matt Riley said:


> I just sold my MPK88 and agree with everything that has been said. The keybed is awful. I found a used Kawai MP11 on eBay for $1700 and it is the very best action I have ever played on a keyboard. I can’t recommend it enough if you can find one.


How much did you get for it, if I may. Couple hundred? On Craigslist?


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 14, 2018)

$250 on Facebook marketplace


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 14, 2018)

I should say that it’s a good controller for non-pianists. If you’re a pianist that is used to the real thing you won’t be happy though.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 14, 2018)

Matt Riley said:


> $250 on Facebook marketplace


I'm going to attempt to fix mine or else I'm essentially stuck with a $250 paperweight. Hopefully I can sell it then we'll see


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 14, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I'm going to attempt to fix mine or else I'm essentially stuck with a $250 paperweight. Hopefully I can sell it then we'll see


 Maybe you could sell it as is for cheaper.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 14, 2018)

Matt Riley said:


> Maybe you could sell it as is for cheaper.


Maybe. I think it's as easy fix ish but getting inside the case will be a royal pain


----------

